# ماهى طريقة استخدام التليوز



## ساجدة للرحمن (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ماهى طريقة استخدام التايلوز فى الصابون السائل هل يوضع على الماء اولا ثم يقلب فقد جربت هذه الطريقة ولم يدوب فى الصابون السائل
ام يوضع على الصابون مباشرة وكم الكمية على 10 لترمن الماء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## atef7000 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

التايلوز يذوب فى وسط متعادل بعد ملىء البرميل بالماء يتم وضع التايلوز ببطء مع التقليب بالموتور لمدة ربع ساعة واذا كان التقليب يدوى يكون فى اتجاه واحد ولأطول مدة ممكنة والكمية 3 جرام لكل لتر وبعد ذلك يتم اضافة باقى المكونات صودا كاوية وسلفونك وخلافه


----------



## مازن81 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء لكل من قدم معلومة لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لدى سؤال آخر
انا وضعت على 8 لتر ماء 

كيلو ونصف سلفونيك وبطاس 170 جرام
والبعض اشتكوا انه بيقشر اليد فلماذا ؟؟
وعندما وضعت رائحة الليمون كانت طبيعية فى الاول
ثم بعد اسبوع تغيرت وظهرت رائحة السلفونيك
فما الحل لذلك؟
مع انى وضعت نصف زجاجة الرائحة على هذه الكمية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجاح الشمري (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ساجدة للرحمن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> لدى سؤال آخر
> انا وضعت على 8 لتر ماء
> 
> ...


لان الصابون غير متعادل


----------



## atef7000 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

كل كيلو سلفونيك أو كل لتر تقريبا يحتاج 175 جرام صودا كاوية تقريبا للتعادل وتكون ورقة الph لونها أخضر فاتح وأنتى أضفتى نصف كيلو سلفونيك زيادة فأصبح الوسط حمضى وهذا يسمر اليدين ويجعل رائحة الصابون معفنة بعد يومين أوثلاثة مهما وضعنا رائحة


----------



## مهند الطرمان (13 نوفمبر 2012)

في صناعة الصابون السائل .. 
لازم يتم ضبط الـ (ph) ولا يكفي وضع مقادير وبس .. 
بالإضافة إنو زيادة القاعدية بالصابون السائل تسبب حرقة للأيدي وخصوصا لو كان هناك جروح بسيطة في اليد
أما زيادة الحموضة تؤدي إلى تقشير الجلد .. في اليدين ..
بالنسبة للتايلوز ...
انا شفت إنه لو تم تذويب الكمية في إناء جانبي .. و من ثم إضافتها ع الخلطة كاملة بكون النتائج أفضل .. 
طبعا مع التقليب الجيد ..


----------



## مروان السيد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالنسبه للتاليوز دوره في الصابون هو عمل لزوجه ولكن لا يحبذ في الصابون السائل لانه بيعمل تغبيش وممكن تعفن للصابون ولكن ممكن الا ستعاضه بماده اسمها pp4 اوديهاتيون k وهي ماده رخيصه الثمن وبتعمل لزوجه وممكن تعوضك عن ماده التكسابون وانصحك باضافه قليل من ملح الطعام وماده حافظه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## HAZEMIA (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن يا م/مروان اعرف نسبة pp4 اوديهاتيون k كام؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atef7000 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

على حد علمى الpb4 أوpb5 يعطى رغوة زائدة ولكن زيادة اللزوجة بالكمبرلان (k.d) ممكنة حوالى واحد كيلو لكل 100كيلو صابون ولكن ذلك لايغنى عن التايلوز ويجب وضع بنزوات الصوديوم لمنع التعفن


----------



## مروان السيد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني الا عزاء واساتذتي بالمنتدي اصحاب الخبره ارجو التعقيب لكي تعم الفائده 
عمل صابون سائل بدون صودا او بوتاس الا بنسبه بسيطه اذا لزم الا مر
لعمل 100 ك من الصابون السائل 
16 ك سلفونيك في خزان الخلط تضاف علي 48 ك ماء يتم اضافه السلفونيك بالتدريج مع الخلط الجيد
يذاب 2.250 ك ملح طعام الي 4.5 ك ماء ثم يضاف المحلول تدريجيا الي السلفونيك ونعادل ph ممكتن ما نستخدمش كل المحلول حتي نصل الي 7.5
يتم خلط 4 ك من التكسابون في 4 ك ماء حتي يتم الذوبان والتجانس ويضاف للخليط مع التقليب الجيد
يتم اضافه ماده الكمبرلان 3ك يخلط جيدا ثم يعادل الph عند 7.5
يتم اضافه 3ك غلسرين للتطريه ثم يعادل عند7.5 ان كان 
اذا كان الوسط حا مضيا يعادل بمحلول الصودا وان كان قاعديا يعادل بالشبه او حامض الليمون
ثم يضاف اللون والرائحه والماده الحافظه 
ان كان هناك عكاره تضاف اليوريا بالتدريج بحيث لا تتعدي نسبه ال3% 
تستكمل باقي ال100 ك ماء يضاف بالتدريج مع التقليب الجيد
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سومر علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

لعدم فصل السائل 
ولنعومة الأيادي 
ولزيادة اللزوجة


----------



## chemnoor (31 ديسمبر 2012)

علق التيلوز في الماء البارد ثم اسكبه مع التحريك فوق الصابون السائل 
يمكن تحقيق التجانس بالتحريك على عدة فترات كل مرة حوالي 5 دقائق بين كل مرة ومرة نصف ساعة حوالي 6 أو سبع مرات


----------



## ahmed elalfy (11 مارس 2015)

:30:


----------

